# Finds for Today



## Road Dog (Dec 11, 2010)

Got these at the Flea today.
 Sir J. Murrays Patent Re. Carbonated Fluid Magnesia  (probanly english)
 2 Kerns Trenton NJ Bottles (appear older than others I've seen)
 C.A. Minton & Co Druggists Red Bank N.J.
 Jos. V. Morris Druggists Red Bank N.J. /Pat'd June 4 89 BB & Co


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 11, 2010)

Another pic of the Morris.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 11, 2010)

That 





> Murrays Patent Re. Carbonated Fluid Magnesia


 
 I'm normally not that interested in British bottles but that one is pretty cool...and an early one too.
 Here is some text about it.
 http://books.google.com/books?id=gfg3AAAAMAAJ&pg=PA392-IA2&lpg=PA392-IA2&dq=Murrays+Patent+Re.+Carbonated+Fluid+Magnesia&source=bl&ots=DKn3AQSpX3&sig=TElMl1ULjTUdmEdbcYHv4GXE2_s&hl=en&ei=ls4DTbPwPIKdlgeHxcX9Bw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&sqi=2&ved=0CBsQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## epackage (Dec 11, 2010)

Great stuff RD, I know Charlies gonna want to see what you found for sure !!!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey-ho Rory,

 Nice acquisitions, sir. Could'ya get closer upper photos of the E.L.K's, please. Is New Jersey the home of diagonally scrpted embossing or what?

 Kerns had quite the run.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks to gono.com.

 It has an evocative place in the heart of Trentonites :  "I can tell you this--E.L. Kerns was located on Smith Avenue in South Trenton, though I don't know the number. It would have been between St. Stanislaus Church and Junior High #4 (which is not on Smith but at the end of that street). 

 Did a search and can't come up with anything about the company, but it was up and running in the early '50s and probably well before that. 

 As kids we used to watch through the big window at the soda bottles going around on the conveyor belt that put the caps the top. And that beautiful elk--you have a real treasure there! Maybe not in $$ but in finding a part of historical Trenton.

 Never did give us kids any samples, though. The Hoffman Doll Factory relatively nearby used to throw us dolls from the windows on the second floor. They were "irregulars" but we kids didn't care.

 E.L. Kerns--thanks for posting this and bringing back some great memories." From.

 "The E.L Kearns Co. was a bottling company. Edgar Lewis Kerns was born in PA in 1861. After working in the coal mines as a youth, he moved to Trenton NJ and into the employ of John Schroth, a bottler, and learned the art of soda making. In 1889 he set up in business on his own, taking over an old butchery in the rear of 122 Rose Street. His wife Mary would wash bottles while he and his brother-in-law Ed would travel around town taking orders. At night, they used prepared extracts to make and bottle the soda to be delivered the next day. They embraced the slogan "quality wins" and by 1896 had become successful enough to put up a four storey building at 302 N Broad. About the same time, brother-in-law Ed married and left the partnership and the E.L. Kerns Bottling Company was born. They adopted the E.L.K. initials and the elks head as a trademark, as seen on the glass. By the 1890s they had expanded into beer, wine and liquors. Whiskey was not a big part of their business but they did bottle several brands, including Elk Ridge Rye , made by Ulman Einstein Co. in Cincinnati and shipped to Trenton to be bottled. Shotglasses bearing the EUCo monogram were given out as a premium for returning empties to the bottling Co. (from Frank E. Bush, Following the trail of the E.L.K., OBM 1974.)" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From Pre-Pro.com.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 11, 2010)

Very interesting.. I find the 2nd and 5th to be of personal interest! []


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the history Surface. Here are the elk pics.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 11, 2010)

The other. I have a thied bottle that I've had awhile different yet from these two. At the flea there was a taller one than these. If the guy is there I might get it tomorrow. I got this group of bottles for 7 bucks. PM or email me Cyber


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 11, 2010)

Here are the three together.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 11, 2010)

Inbox.. full.. []


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 11, 2010)

Road      

              Was it a guy from NJ down there selling these named Glen by chance??


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll have to ask if I see him tomorrow.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 11, 2010)

Those are really nice.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Rory.. It was a real pleasure meeting you today!! I love the bottles too.. they made for a nice bit of show and tell with my family down here.. I am very glad that worked out, and it's nice to know I have another fine acquaintance in the Raleigh area, hope we can meet again next time I'm down here!! []


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Charlie, it was great meeting you. Just wish you hadn't brought all that cold air with you from up north.[][]. Wish we could have had abit more time to chat. Glad you liked the bottles.


----------



## wjbiv (Dec 23, 2010)

I found an unopened 16 ounce pepsi bottle today, although, the the soda has evaporated. It is from about 1985, and has a styrophome label. What could something like that be worth?


----------

